# Setting up a new ten gallon tank



## gorangers0525 (Oct 13, 2011)

The last of my fish (a gourami) died recently in my ten gallon tank. He lasted approximately 5 years :-(. Now I know much more about fish keeping and want to start up a successful community tank. 

I was considering doing something like this (taken off another fish keeping forum that I don't belong too)

1 dwarf gourami
3 platies- all male or all female unless fry are wanted
4 pygmy corydoras- stay very small, getting to around ¾ of an inch to an inch long. great for small tanks, but needs yo be kept in groups of 4 or more.
1 snail

or 

1 honey gourami- similar to the dwarf gourami, but stays 1/2 inch-1 inch smaller.
6 harlequin rasboras- small, good looking, and great schoolers. Another great community fish.
6 ghost shrimp
1 snail


But I'm leaning more towards the first one because I really like the pygmy corydoras.

Does this seem like an appropriate amount of fish for a ten gallon tank? Also I would like to make it planted so any plant suggestions for someone starting their first planted tank? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## eug (May 18, 2012)

Do check out the fish profiles, they're written and maintained by experienced members here and have very reliable information. There is a link at the top of the page that leads you to the main index of profiles, or you can also click fish names in posts like this one when they get automatically shaded with a grey background.

For example:
Platy (Xiphophorus maculatus) Profile

The minimum tank size given here is a 20 gallon - these are not very small fish, and you're trying to set up a very small aquarium. Same goes for the gouramis.

The pygmies stay small as you said, and would work fine on the substrate, but they do better in groups of 6 or more because they are a shoaling fish. I can only speak about Corydoras paleatus, but upon increasing their numbers from 5 to 7 in my tank they have become much more active and social (and therefore also more fun to watch).

But with 6 pygmy cories we're already looking pretty limited in terms of additional space for more fish. To be frank I probably wouldn't really try to make a "community" type setup in such a small tank. If you're looking to make a beautiful planted tank, a nice setup might be to plant it very densely and have a group of shoaling fish as the lone inhabitants.

IMO a 20-gallon or bigger tank would give you much more room to work with, and the bigger the tank, the easier it is to maintain because small water volumes mean higher chances of volatility in water quality.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I agree with Eug. A 10 gallon tank isn't much of a community. You can have two species of fish in there tops, and one invert. A 20 gallon offers more room, and a 29 gallon is even better. 

If you are dead-set on using the 10 gal, you could do one honey gourami (they don't come with health issues like the dwarf gourami - read profile for more info) and a school of pygmy cory. Since the pygmy cories are known to be rather skittish and sensitive, I wouldn't keep them in groups less than 6.


----------



## gorangers0525 (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the help guys. A 20 is a little too big for where I want the tank to go. But today I purchased a 14 gallon kit that was $30 off. I'm hoping this may give me some more options, but I want to worry about the plants before stocking it. What plants would you guys suggest to someone new to planted aquariums. I'll use material from the old tank to cycle my new one faster.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I love plants: the way they look and their effects on the aquarium. Glad you're deciding to give them a try. You're probably going to need to find a new bulb. Look for one with a kelvin rating between 5000 and 7000. I use the Zoo Med Ultra Sun Super Daylight bulbs and have not been disappointed. 

Anubias is a great starter plant. Tough as nails, and they love low light. Java fern is another great one. Both of them look really good when tied to driftwood. Dwarf chain sword is another good one. Water sprite is a great floating plant and will make your gourami feel right at home.


----------



## gorangers0525 (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you koi maiden. Your posts are greatly appreciated.

Even though I said I'd worry about the stocking later, I'm getting a little anxious lol. Do you think the 14 gallon tank gives me a little more lee way? Could I do something like 

1 Male sparkling gourami, 2 Female sparkling gouramis and 6 pygmy corydoras.

If not I'll probably just take eug's shoaling tank idea. I looked at all of these profiles and it seems like they're all appropriate for smaller tanks but maybe not together.


----------



## gorangers0525 (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm really hoping I can find some dwarf corys. If not I'll probably have to take the online route.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I think you could do the sparkling gourami group in a 15 gal tank. If you're having trouble finding some of the dwarf cory species, online is a great place to look. Depending on your location, you might be able to call around and find some other pet stores that carry them. I only have large chain stores in my hometown, but if I drive 45 minutes south, there is a great pet store. It's worth the drive for good fish.


----------



## gorangers0525 (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you again koi maiden. My tank is in the first day of a fishless (with a couple plants) cycle. I have some gravel, filter media and fake plants from my old tank to kickstart the colonies and I have a Java Fern and Anubias planted in the substrate. I'll definitely pick up some water sprite when I can find it.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

You are very welcome! Keep us updates with how it goes. Since you have gravel and decorations from the old tank, your cycle shouldn't take too long. Can't wait to see some pictures of the finished product!


----------



## cameronpalte (Apr 1, 2012)

The panda corydoras are neat and you may even be lucky enough to raise some fry-


----------



## eug (May 18, 2012)

Java fern and anubias should not be planted in the substrate, particularly the rhyzomes. the plants will not do well or die when the rhyzome is buried.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gorangers0525 (Oct 13, 2011)

Rhyzpmes are above the substrate and in every article/post I've read about them they give substrate as an option. Eventually they will be tied to driftwood, but now the substrate will do.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gorangers0525 (Oct 13, 2011)

Currently at 2.0ppm's of ammonia and between .25-.5ppm of nitrite. There is no nitrate yet. Everything seems to be going according to plan. Going to try some other pet shops tomorrow to find some nice, beginner friendly floating plants (water sprite) and hopefully find a store that has a nice stock of corydoras. I know the pet shop I used to work at had some but I don't think we ever had any pygmies. I haven't been there in awhile but it's worth a shot.

Oh yea...ph is holding steady at 7. Last time I checked my water was soft but I'll make sure to check it again before putting any fish in.


----------



## eug (May 18, 2012)

Are you adding ammonia, doing a fishless cycle?


----------



## gorangers0525 (Oct 13, 2011)

eug said:


> Are you adding ammonia, doing a fishless cycle?



Im using the fish food method with some filter media and gravel from my ten gallon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gorangers0525 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hmm where the heck did my nitrite go? I still have a decent amount of ammonia (2.0 ppm) but no nitrite and little to no nitrate.


----------



## eug (May 18, 2012)

Maybe you misread the test kit, or your plants are metabolizing the nitrite instead of the bacteria. How much fish food did you put in the tank? Are you still dosing? Oh, and how densely is it planted?

Byron advised me against doing any sort of traditional "cycling" when I was setting up my current aquarium - the new philosophy I've learned is to plant adequately and see to it that the plants are thriving, and then introduce fish gradually. The plants, when there are enough of them, are so quick at sucking up ammonia/nitrite/nitrate than the you rarely see a ammonia or nitrite spike that you see with traditional cycling methods. The bacterial colonies will eventually develop as well using the "green" method as well, by the way.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

If you get those plants mentioned previously you won 't have a cycle to fuss over.

Have you tested the tap water on its own for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate? This is worth knowing.


----------



## Chris7 (Jan 2, 2012)

I just set up a 10 gallon planted tank on the weekend and have got no ammonia or nitrite reading at all. But I transfered Mature filter Media(sponge) and live plants from an established tank, so I guess I by passed the cycle? Was your plants and filter media from an established tank?


----------



## gorangers0525 (Oct 13, 2011)

Byron said:


> If you get those plants mentioned previously you won 't have a cycle to fuss over.
> 
> Have you tested the tap water on its own for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate? This is worth knowing.



I only have one tiny java fern and one tiny anubias. They're doing fine but my tank isn't heavily planted at all. I'm going to pick up atleast a couple more larger plants today. And I just tested my tap water for nitirite and ammonia and picked up none. The ammonia is definitely coming from the fish food. Do you think I should just stop with the fish food and plant heavier? I have a good feeling I goofed on the nitrite reading hte other day.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

gorangers0525 said:


> I only have one tiny java fern and one tiny anubias. They're doing fine but my tank isn't heavily planted at all. I'm going to pick up atleast a couple more larger plants today. And I just tested my tap water for nitirite and ammonia and picked up none. The ammonia is definitely coming from the fish food. Do you think I should just stop with the fish food and plant heavier? I have a good feeling I goofed on the nitrite reading hte other day.


If you get more plants, and especially some fast-growers like floating and/or stem plants, or some swords including the pygmy chain sword, then yes, stop the fish food and let the plants settle.

Slow-growing plants like JF and Anubias will use ammonia but minimally; the slower a plant grows the less light and less nutrients it requires, obviously.


----------



## gorangers0525 (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks Byron! I'm still on a search for a decent floating plant. 


Went to a pet shop today that had a tank full of live plants for sale. Unfortunately the names for these plants weren't available. But there was one that looked very healthy and I decided to pick it up. Can you guys help me identify it? If it isn't suitable for my tank he said I'd be able to return it within a week. I assume it's a plant that can be put in substrate since it was like that at the pet shop.


----------



## fishlover1138 (Aug 23, 2012)

Alright dude. a ten gallon is great. i have one, the only thing is that a ten gallon cant house manny fish. in mine i have 4 zebra danios. great fish. i love them. i also have one albino bristlenose pleco. hes great. so. i love danios. you could house some zebras and some leapords. or some longfins. there are diffrent varietys of danios. its fun to combine diffrent species. hope that helped. oh and the honey gourmi ssounds good. if its the only fish in there.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm not sure, but the stem plant looks like Didiplis diandra, Water Hedge.


----------



## gorangers0525 (Oct 13, 2011)

There's a good chance thats it. I think I'd be able to meet the lighting requirements easily.


----------



## gorangers0525 (Oct 13, 2011)

Well my nitrites are back with a vengeance. 


Need more plants!












Sorry for the huge, sideways picture.


----------



## eug (May 18, 2012)

You should probably unbunch that stem plant and plant the stems individually so that they don't get smothered.


----------



## gorangers0525 (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks Eug. I unbunched them yesterday.


Ammonia levels have decreased drastically and nitrites are high. Going to continue my search for a nice floating plant tomorrow.

Anubias is doing real well. I had to snip off a couple leaves because they were broken and they have been recovering nicely. The stem plant seems to be doing well too. The java fern on the other hand seems healthy but not thriving. I haven't seen much root growth from it, it hasn't attached to the rock I tied it onto yet.


----------



## eug (May 18, 2012)

Yeah what I found with my Java fern is that the pre-existing leaves you get from the store tend to gradually die off, particularly the older leaves. Watch for plantlets forming on the tips bigger older leaves, because these will all grow into beautiful little individual plants eventually. I've had my Java fern since May, and it was sold as a "mother plant" because it was producing lots of plantlets. Sure enough most of the original leaves are gone or dying, and basically all of the Java fern you see in my aquarium pictures on the left tab developed from little plantlets.

Your tank needs more fast growers though. I'm not sure what species that stem plant is, but you might want to add something like Brazilian pennywort, which works well planted in the substrate or left to float, and Water sprite which is a favourite plant of many on these forums.


----------



## eug (May 18, 2012)

By the way, plants prefer ammonia, then nitrate, and least of all nitrite so I'm not sure how long it will take for your nitrites to go down. In any case when the nitrites are gone, you will surely have enough of a bacterial colony to back up your plant growth to make it safe to add fish.


----------



## gorangers0525 (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks again Eug.


Found some water sprite! It's currently floating in my tank. Unfortunately it isn't the healthiest of plants and I pretty much had to trim them down to nothing.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

gorangers0525 said:


> Thanks again Eug.
> 
> 
> Found some water sprite! It's currently floating in my tank. Unfortunately it isn't the healthiest of plants and I pretty much had to trim them down to nothing.


Give it time; WS often dislikes a new environment, but after a few weeks it will be fine. During that time it may look like its dying, but it isn't. Needs liquid fert of course, twice weekly.


----------



## gorangers0525 (Oct 13, 2011)

Tested no ammonia, no nitrites and very little nitrate today. I think it's about fish time. Right now I'm definitely leaning towards the 3 sparkling gourami, 5-6 pygmy corydoras idea. I just hope I'm able to find atleast one of the 2 groups in the LFS. Once I get the fish stocking settle I'll hopefully be able to put some shrimp/snails in there.


----------



## gorangers0525 (Oct 13, 2011)

I really hope I'm able to find dwarf cory's and sparkling gouramis in a pet store. I'll make some calls tomorrow. Idk if I'm willing too spend $30+ shipping on a purchases thats probably going to be around $20. And thats if I get them all at the same time, which I wouldn't. I'm starting to think of some new ideas just in case.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

Good luck with the lil guys! 
I am a sucker for gourami's and fighting fish! can we see a pic of the entire tank? Just really curious!


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

If the plants are growing, especially something like floating Water Sprite, you can add all these fish at one go with no issues. On the pygmy corys, get a larger group; this species is much better with more, I had 9 in my 10g and they were fine.

Byron.


----------



## gorangers0525 (Oct 13, 2011)

aussieJJDude said:


> Good luck with the lil guys!
> I am a sucker for gourami's and fighting fish! can we see a pic of the entire tank? Just really curious!













Still needs a lot of work lol. I think it'll look much better when the water sprite starts to grow in nicely. 


byron- If that many cory's is appropriate then I will gladly get 7-9 of them depending on whats available. The more the merrier.


----------



## gorangers0525 (Oct 13, 2011)

Also feel free to critique my aquarium. I know it needs more, this is my first time taking this seriously. I greatly appreciate all the help I've gotten so far.


----------



## eug (May 18, 2012)

Hey,

Your image isn't loading for me.


----------



## gorangers0525 (Oct 13, 2011)

This should work. Just a crappy picture I took with my I-phone.












I called a lot of LFS today and no luck on the sparkling gouramis or the dwarf cory's. I really don't think I'm willing to pay the $40 shipping for an online purchase so that may mean back to the drawing board for me.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

While you're deciding on fish, I would get a sheet of plain black construction paper from an arts/crafts-type store and make a background. Black that is not shiny works best, as it makes the tank depth appear greater, and the fish and plant colours show nicely. Just cut it to fit and tape it on. Very inexpensive and quite effective.


----------



## gorangers0525 (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks Byron.


I e-mailed a LFS requesting the Corys and Gouramis. They said they'd get the prices for me on monday. If it isn't too substantial I'll definitely be supporting them. They seem very helpful.

This is the store if there any long islanders round here. https://totalaquariums.com/


Also my water sprite is getting some green leaves back and I'm really impressed with how well the anubias is doing. It looks extremely healthy. Java Fern seems to be doing ok.


----------



## gorangers0525 (Oct 13, 2011)

My lfs is still trying to contact a local fish store. Anubias and whatever the stem plant is are looking great, java fern hasn't rooted to the rock yet and the water sprite doesn't look too well.


I'm starting to get impatient haha. Only fish I can think of that would be suitable for my tank besides the ones listed are guppies or bettas. I do like both of those, but I'd much rather prefer the original plan. Unfortunately my 14 gallon is the same length as a standard ten, just taller. If it was 24 inches across I'd consider getting glowlight tetra and glo zebra danios.


----------



## gorangers0525 (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm going to wait one more day for the store to contact me before going somewhere else and getting fish. Today I'm going to buy another plant and a couple snails.


----------



## gorangers0525 (Oct 13, 2011)

I couldn't hold off much longer lol. I got 6 tiny harlequin rasboras and a snail. I may be at my max now...what do you guys think?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

gorangers0525 said:


> I couldn't hold off much longer lol. I got 6 tiny harlequin rasboras and a snail. I may be at my max now...what do you guys think?


If this is all the fish, you could add one or two more rasbora (same species), they are best the more there are. And for the substrate, perhaps a group of 5 corys; if you get the "dwarf" species, 9.


----------



## gorangers0525 (Oct 13, 2011)

^ Sounds good to me. I would love to get the dwarfs but it doesn't seem likely right now. When I was at the pet store I just bought all of the rasboras that were left, if it'll make them more comfortable I'll add 1-2 more.


Also I seemed to have a little algae bloom. Hopefully my snail (gary) gets to work!


----------



## gorangers0525 (Oct 13, 2011)

Got me some corys. They're acclimating now. Got a group of 5 of the regular ones. Tank is now complete besides maybe 1-2 more rasboras and hopefully some more plants. I'll get some pictures tomorrow for you guys. 


I can't wait for the water sprite to thrive. It has some nice new growth on it, but besides that it's still pretty sad looking.


Also I may be getting a 55 gallon tank. And if thats the case I may even move these fish in there eventually and making a real nice community tank.


----------



## gorangers0525 (Oct 13, 2011)

And I think they're bronze corys.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

gorangers0525 said:


> And I think they're bronze corys.


Most likely Corydoras aeneus, click the shaded name for the profile with photos.


----------



## gorangers0525 (Oct 13, 2011)

^ Looks right to me.


All fish seem extremely happy and are shoaling nicely. Watching the corys eat is very entertaining. Also my apple snail is extremely active. I've never seen a snail move like this!


----------



## gorangers0525 (Oct 13, 2011)

Here's a quick update for you guys. Just did a water change so the water clarity's only ok.















































Tank Size-14 Gallons

Lighting- Zoo Med Ultra Sun bulbs

Filter- Aque0n Quietflow 20

Plants- Anubias, Java Fern (used to be tied to rock but fell off/never rooted. Will try again soon), water sprite (took awhile to adjust but is coming in strong now) and the rest are unknown. I think there are some sort of sword, water hedge and I have no clue what the plant in the arc formation is. 

Stock- 6 Harlequin Rasboras, Corodoras aeneus, an apple snail (he's hiding under a rock in the pictures. I'll get a better one later when he's out) and some intruder snails. The intruder snails kindave make me want to start a dwarf puffer tank with my old ten gallon . 


Right now the only stock I'd consider adding is another harlequin rasbora. Usually they're shoal tighter. And I still need to get a black construction paper background.




Also I've had a lot of eggs around the aquarium. Which seem to get eaten one day and then come back in greater numbers the next. Hope it's not snails. I do have one patriculalrly "fat" rasbora that may be the culprit if it's a she. She seems very active so idt she/he has any health problems.


----------



## gorangers0525 (Oct 13, 2011)

So do you guys think this is a fish or snails doing?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Given the inhabitants you have listed, those eggs are likely from the corys. All corys deposit the eggs one by one, attaching them to a surface that the female first cleans. Usually they appear all over the place, rather than having them grouped together as in your photos, at least in my experience. But the rasbora would scatter the eggs among fine plants, and snail eggs are grouped in what looks like gelatin.

If the fish find those eggs, they may eat them. You might have luck though, as rasbora do not tend to go hunting and remain together in their groups. An d the corys may have better things to occupy them. I have had several cory species spawn in my 115g tank and a couple of fry have even appeared. Make sure they have lots of wood under which to hide, in tunnels/crevices, etc.

Byron.


----------



## gorangers0525 (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks again byron. The eggs are in a lot more places than where I posted. There seems to be a new patch everyday. If any survive, at what size do you think LFS would take them? My tank is at it's stocking limit now, so idk if i should even let the eggs hatch.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

gorangers0525 said:


> Thanks again byron. The eggs are in a lot more places than where I posted. There seems to be a new patch everyday. If any survive, at what size do you think LFS would take them? My tank is at it's stocking limit now, so idk if i should even let the eggs hatch.


No idea what stores might want, but once the fish are maybe 3/4 of an inch and have their colouration, this should be time.


----------



## gorangers0525 (Oct 13, 2011)

Disaster happened. I lost power 2 weeks ago and it just came back on today. I did everything I could but my fish and my apple snail couldn't take the cold anymore. We even had the tank hooked up to a generator at times, but due to the gas issues around here we had to run it conservatively. I lost my rasboras about 6 days in and my cory's/apple snail lasted about ten. I had a batter operated bubbler, live plants, ammo lock,etc so I assume it had to be the cold. Even my chinchilla, which can handle some pretty cold weather, couldn't take it anymore and now she's boarding at a local pet store until we get heat back (tomorrow). Unfortunately no one would take my fish.


Planning on restocking once the waters good, probably just a group of small shoaling fish, cory's and another apple snail. Looking at the profiles now, but if anybody has some suggestions (that aren't too rare) it'd be appreciated.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I am sorry for you, and those others too, who have lost fish due to that storm. How helpless we are in the face of nature at its worst.

Byron.


----------

